# T belt change along with valves, now no fire on #6



## mechman4077 (Feb 10, 2012)

its a 92 maxima gxe sohc. replaced belt due to the teath being ground off and bending valves. all cylinders are 150+psi compression except #6 and #5 they are 120. pull plug off #6 and no change, all others respond. swapped injectors still no difference, i need some help!:wtf:


----------



## mechman4077 (Feb 10, 2012)

did leak down test and cylindee 6 was horrible. was leaking exhaust side valve. popped valve while compessing air into cylinder and it sealed right up though. either way im replacing valve but wont be in stock till tuesday :lame:


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Sounds like you really lucked out with only bending #6 exh. Hopefully you didn't hit it hard enough to deform the rod bearing. How did you ever make out with this?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm confused! You changed the Timing Belt along with the valves and now you have no power in #6 cylinder? Do you have spark in #6 cylinder? Otherwords the heads were removed and a machine shop changed the valves? Then you reinstalled both heads and timing belt?


----------

